
How Can I Reach Chinese Influencers? - uberend23
Interested in building an audience in China - does anyone know how to connect with Chinese influencers, or know anyone who has experience in this areas? The industry is gaming.
======
redsable
Do you speak Chinese (or have someone who can speak for you)? Do you
understand the ins and outs of wechat? Do you have feet on the ground in
China? Which blogs do you follow? Do you belong to any Meetup groups in China?
Are you willing to attend trade shows? Have you poured through LinkedIn? How
much are you willing to pay in terms of time (often) or money (occasionally)
to make connections?

~~~
uberend23
I can speak Chinese, I understand how WeChat works - or atleast I understand
the fundamentals from reading about it. I don't have feet on the ground in
China and will not be able to move there - I would be able to go to trade
shows though.

I would have the time to build the relationships, but I don't have money to
put behind it - at least not an enormous amount. I want to build an audience
through video content - the term objective would to release a game in China
and have a following already there.

I notice that many of the giant apps do not allow foreign users to upload
content, but some of the new ones seem more relaxed. One in particular Douyin
has come up in conversation a lot.

~~~
uberend23
Thanks for getting back to me by the way!

